# Old member returning



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi folks

My name is John (Ferret) and I'm an old member that has strayed (in more ways than one) Am back after quite a few years.

I did have a 16ft outrigged canoe what was becoming too big and heavy for me to handle (just turned 65). So i recently sold it and ordered a 2 person sit on. Hopefully it will arrive by the weekend.

I have kept my smaller Minn Kota electric motor and may get a small outrigger.

I live on the Brunswick River in the Byron Bay shire. Its a beautiful little river with a lot of fish if you know where and when to look.

So I'm looking forward to getting on the yak and being active in the forum again.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Ferret

You will notice that a lot of people have moved on from this site.

Most can be found at The Yak Shed.


----------

